# Flying rollers with homers



## sam511 (Feb 3, 2012)

Will exercising rollers with homers negatively impact the rollers performance? If so, in what way? Also can the two breeds be housed together safely?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

I think the rollers will get a cardio workout with the fast homers. I think the housing will work but use the homer minimum space allowance instead of small roller kit box.


----------



## fadedracer (Jul 8, 2011)

when i flew my only roller with my homers it never rolled. then i let him fly by himself and he would roll. but my roller now does fly for a long time and out flys my two new rollers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes. It will prevent the rollers from rolling and could distract the homers from routing. If not, and the rollers try to go with the homers routing, they could wear out and get lost. It's never a good idea to fly anything else with rollers if you want the best performance.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Becky that if he were to route with the homers, he could get tired and not make it back. Don't have the same stamina or homing ability.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

fadedracer said:


> when i flew my only roller with my homers it never rolled. then i let him fly by himself and he would roll. but my roller now does fly for a long time and out flys my two new rollers.


I have a pair of Roller cock & homer hen, never had any breeding from them because of the combination but they feel so happy together, both love to fly 

sometimes they fly together and then roller does not roll and when alone he rolls alot, none got lost till yet

but if you are prepairing for races things will be different, IMO they should not be mixed for longer distances otherwise as others said they might get lost


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree if you want the best from your birds fly them seperate, In saying that I have succesfully flown rollers with my racers, I got a bit of both, Some routing, Some rolling. I had even numbers and they balanced out quite nice. I would get an hour of flying, All within sight and the rollers would spin out of the kit occasionally which looked quite amazing. Its not ideal though, I had no choice at the time, Now I fly them seperate.


----------



## sam511 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Very helpful.


----------



## rollermom (Sep 8, 2012)

I am just returning to rollers, had them as a kid. I also picked up some homers recently. Be careful mixing the two at feeding time. My rollers require a lot less food than the homers. If I let the rollers eat too much, I found they were wanting to roost all over the neighborhood and not come back when done flying. I also wasn't sure my squeaker homers were getting enough to eat, so I now house them seperately.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

rollermom said:


> Be careful mixing the two at feeding time. My rollers require a lot less food than the homers. If I let the rollers eat too much, I found they were wanting to roost all over the neighborhood and not come back when done flying.
> 
> Very good, thank you rollermom.


----------



## sam511 (Feb 3, 2012)

What does routing mean when referring to the homers. Does it mean they would go a long way on their own and the rollers might not make it back to the loft?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, routing is leaving and returning to the loft, Sometimes multiple times in one fly hence the name routing. Some people refer to it as ranging.


----------



## Shelby Hood (Nov 1, 2012)

Every Time our rollers flew with my Homers the roller almost get distracted and Dint want to do thier job they were more worried on keeping up with the homers and not ROLLING.....


----------

